# Ping-Anruf 01377665519



## Unregistriert (6 August 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

in der Suche und bei Google habe ich nichts über die Nr. gefunden, daher eröffne ich mal hier als "Warnung" einen neuen Thread.

Ich habe in Abwesenheit auf meinem Handy einen Anruf von der Nr. 01377665519 (+491377665519) bekommen und dummerweise in der Annahme zurückgerufen, es handle sich um eine Handynr. (0173...), weil ich noch einen Anruf erwartete. 

Als Ansage kam nur "Vielen Dank für die Teilnahme an der Umfrage, Ihr Anruf wurde gezählt.". Eine Preisansage ist nicht erfolgt. Alles genau so wie bei ähnlich lautenden Nummern hier im Forum schon beschrieben. 

Habe dann ca. 2 Std. später meinem Anbieter O2 eine Nachricht geschickt, den Vorfall geschildert und die Abbuchung des Betrages von meinem Konto untersagt. 

Die Antwort war eher ernüchternd: 
"[...] vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail, die ich gern beantworte. Für die Verzögerung entschuldige ich mich.

Wenn Ihr Mobilfunkgerät einen entgangenen Anruf mit einer Ihnen unbekannten Rufnummer anzeigt, ist es Ihre freie Entscheidung ob Sie diese Rufnummer zurückrufen oder nicht.

Auch auf den Empfang sogenannter »Lockanrufe« hat o2 keinerlei Einflussmöglichkeiten. Wir sind in diesem Zusammenhang nur der Zusteller des Anrufes. 

Wir bedauern wenn Ihnen durch diesen Anruf Unannehmlichkeiten entstanden sind."

Kurz darauf kam die monatliche Rechnung, in der der Anruf mit brutto 1,48 € auftaucht. Ich habe daraufhin wiederholt die Abbuchung dieser Position von meinem Konto untersagt. Bin gespannt, in welcher Höhe die Abbuchung erfolgen wird. 

Eine Meldung an die Bundesnetzagentur habe ich abgegeben. Ach ja: Leider funktionieren die Links dieser Seite zu vielen (allen?) Seiten der Agentur nicht mehr. 

Kann mir jemand bitte noch sagen, wo ich bei der Bundesnetzagentur die Anbieterliste finde? Habe mich durch die Menüs gehangelt und es auch mit der Suche versucht, leider aber nichts gefunden und die Links von dieser Seite laufen leider ins Leere, weil die BNetzagentur ihre Seite überarbeitet hat.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 August 2010)

*AW: Ping-Anruf 01377665519*

Hier die Antwort auf meinen erneuten Widerspruch zum Lastschrifteinzug des Betrages: 

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail, die wir gern beantworten. 

Sofern Sie einen verpassten Anruf auf Ihrem Mobilfunkgerät haben, ist es Ihnen überlassen diese Rufnummer zurückzurufen.

o2 hat keinerlei Einfluss auf den Empfang von sogenannten „Lockanrufen“. Wir sind in diesem Zusammenhang nur der Zusteller des Anrufes. 

Wir bedauern sehr Ihnen keine andere Mitteilung geben zu können.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 August 2010)

*AW: Ping-Anruf 01377665519*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wir bedauern sehr Ihnen keine andere Mitteilung geben zu können.


und ich bedaure es, O2 hier der Lüge bezichtigen zu müssen.
Es ist zum einen technisch möglich, solche Beträge sogar bei Prepaidkarten wieder gut zu schreiben (wurde bei mir von Vodafone gemacht) und *dazu ist O2 dann sogar verpflichtet, wenn es ein rückwirkendes Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot gibt.*
Für so eine Aussage gehören solche Firmen eigentlich bestraft, weil das eine direkte Vermögensschädigung der Kunden durch Vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen ist. Aber Lügen ist ja noch nicht strafbar, war dann halt ein Versehen.

23.07.2010	1377665500, 1377665501, 1377665502, 1377665503, 1377665504, 1377665505, 1377665506, 1377665507, 1377665508, 1377665509, 1377665510, 1377665511, 1377665512, 1377665513, 1377665514, 1377665515, 1377665516, 1377665517, 1377665518, 1377665519	

*Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 23.07.2010, Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung ab 18.07.2010*

Wenn - wie andere Anbieter erklären - solche Mitteilungen der BnetzA automatisch zur Kenntnis genommen werden (Zitat Vodafone: "Wir haben da extra eingerichtete Kommunikationswege"), *ist es unverstäündlich, warum O2/Telefonica das nicht schaffen soll/will*

Bitte die Antwort von O2 direkt an die Bundesnetzagentur weiter leiten. Das kann mit einer Abmahnung geahndet werden!

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 20:06:46 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 20:02:31 ----------




Unregistriert schrieb:


> o2 hat keinerlei Einfluss auf den Empfang von sogenannten „Lockanrufen“. Wir sind in diesem Zusammenhang nur der Zusteller des Anrufes.


Themaverfehlung! O2 *darf nicht kassieren, BASTA!*

_(In einer früheren Fassung dieses Beitrags habe ich die BNetzA geschimpft, weil ich übersehen hatte, dass bereits ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot verhängt worden ist. Ich bitte um Vergebung!)_


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 August 2010)

*AW: Ping-Anruf 01377665519*

o2 hat diesbezüglich bereits eine dicke Krankenakte
Bundesnetzagentur


----------



## Unregistriert (13 August 2010)

*AW: Ping-Anruf 01377665519*

Besten Dank! Ich habe O2 gestern eine entsprechende Mail geschickt und die Vorgehensweise an die Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet. Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden, wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 August 2010)

*AW: Ping-Anruf 01377665519*

Hier erstmal eine Nachricht der Bundesnetzagentur (hat sich mit meiner zweiten Nachricht an sie wohl überschnitten). Habe ihnen dann den aktuellen Stand mitgeteilt. Hier der Text: 

I





> hre Nachricht vom: *
> Unser Zeichen: *
> 
> 
> ...


O2 hat sich auch bei mir gemeldet mit der Zusage einer Gutschrift auf der nächsten Rechnung. Ich frage mich, was die gemacht hätten, wenn ich mich nicht gemeldet hätte.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 August 2010)

*AW: Ping-Anruf 01377665519*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> O2 hat sich auch bei mir gemeldet mit der Zusage einer Gutschrift auf der nächsten Rechnung. Ich frage mich, was die gemacht hätten, wenn ich mich nicht gemeldet hätte.


am Betrug mit verdient, was sonst?
Jeder cent, der bei O2 und anderen landet, ist erstohlenes Geld dummer Verbraucher ohne Lobby. Diebstahl, geduldet von Justiz & Legislative. So ist das. Und die Bundeswattestaebchenagentur verteilt Placebos.


> Das verfügte Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot hat zur Folge, dass den betroffenen Verbrauchern ab dem genannten Zeitpunkt die über diese Rufnummer zustande gekommenen Verbindungen nicht mehr in Rechnung gestellt werden dürfen. Falls Verbraucher bereits Rechnungen erhalten haben, greift zugleich das Verbot der Inkassierung. Die Forderungen dürfen nicht mehr beigetrieben werden.
> 
> Die Maßnahmen der Bundesnetzagentur greifen jedoch nicht unmittelbar, wenn der Verbraucher die in Rechnung gestellten Verbindungsentgelte bereits bezahlt hat. In diesen Fällen *sollte er dennoch versuchen, das Geld bei seinem Netzbetreiber zurückzufordern*.


Ihnen wurde Geld gestohlen. Mal sehen, ob es die Taschendiebe zurueck zahlen. Ja wo sammer denn?
Und als der ganze Mist so konstruiert wurde, war Bangemann noch EU-Kommisar fuer Regulierung und O2 noch nicht bei Telefonica.


----------

